
Ask HN: Found stolen code in our Git repo. What should I do? - insider-info
I work at a startup founded by a former Google engineer. He claims to have single-handedly written the original software before raising VC money to build a team. I was super impressed by our CEO&#x27;s technical talent and incredible productivity. But I recently found from the git history that many files had Google&#x27;s copyright notice and authorship annotations before they got deleted by the CEO.<p>Should I confront him? Should I contact the press? Should I inform our investors? Should I get in touch with Google? (Will they even care? We&#x27;re not Uber. We are a tiny startup in a market they chose not to enter.) Should I just look for another job?<p>What should I do? What are your thoughts? I really need guidance, thanks!<p>(Check my profile page if you want to send me private messages.)
======
chrisbennet
You might want to see what the license for the software is; it might have been
open sourced by Google.

------
brudgers
0\. Talk to an attorney familiar with these matters.

1\. Consider looking for another job.

Good luck.

